# Video Vigilancia.



## Pq10 (Abr 18, 2008)

HOla, stoy enfrascado en un proyecto de un sistema centralizado de video vigilancia basado en lógica programable, con almacenamiento de datos temporales en RAM y del programa monitor en EPROM con multitud de variantes. Fuente de alimentacion Red/Bateria (con autorrecaraga) Visualización con display de cristal liquido, etc. 
Tengo casi todo preparado para hacerlo pero me faltan dos esquemas fundamentales.
El 1º Un esquema que me inhabilite el fincionamiento del sistema en caso de que las puertas y ventanas del recinto esten abiertas (¿Qué sensores debo utilizar?, ¿Cuales son las características de dicho sensor?)
Y el 2º El sistema de video-vigilancia propiamente dicho, es decir, el esquema desde que sale la señal de video de la camara hasta el microprocesador (¿Se necesitan circuitos emisores y receptores?)

Muchas gracias


----------



## pepechip (Abr 18, 2008)

Hola

Para la detección de puertas y ventanas puedes utilizar interruptores magnéticos.

Salen muy económicos y son muy fiables. 

Los hay también circulares, los cuales puedes hacer un agujero en la puerta o ventana y dejarlos empotrados, de modo que no se vean. He trabajado con modelos entre 8 y 10 mm de diámetro, los cuales he empotrado en ventanas correderas.


----------



## Pq10 (Abr 21, 2008)

Gracias, algún modelo en concreto, para mirar las caracteristicas?


----------



## asherar (Jul 17, 2008)

Alguien conoce en qué tipo de memoria guardan el video las cámaras digitales ? 

Un saludo "parrillero" !


----------



## Dekercom29 (Mar 27, 2009)

Saludos, tengo un proyecto a desarrollar que  sería un sensor de movimiento que active una cámara al detectar personas.   La intención es que la cámara ahorre espacio de almacenamiento,  activándose sólo en presencia de alguien.  la cámara también debe seguir a la persona.  Se pueden colocar varios sensores para mayor precisión. 
tengo una vaga idea de como hacerlo bueno en realidad ssolo tengo un diagrama de bloque q no me dice mucho, ademas es utilizando pic. Me pueden ayudar


----------

